# Tarif étudiant sur le store



## Anouanou (16 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis à la recherche d'informations sur le paiement par rapport au tarif éducatif Propose par Apple.
Si je commande un MacBook pro retina avec le tarif étudiant en ligne depuis le store, qu'est ce qu'Apple va me demander comme papiers de justification et à quel moment?( par exemple un scan d'une carte étudiant ou bien un papier provenant de mon école.)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## zeusII (16 Juin 2012)

Si c'est en passant par Apple On Campus, Apple ne te demandera rien puisque c'est ta fac qui te permet d'avoir ces tarifs la.

Si par contre tu commande en passant par le Store éducation (qui lui est accessible à "tout le monde"), c'est aléatoire. Perso j'avais commandé en 2010 un Macbook Pro 13" sur le store éducation et personne ne m'a demandé quelque chose !


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Juin 2012)

Normalement, ils demandent une adresse mail de l'Université où tu fais tes études. Pour l'AOC, c'est une carte digitale fournie directement par l'Uni, ce qui demande un log-in préalable.


----------



## edd72 (16 Juin 2012)

Quoi qu'il en soit on ne te demandera rien que tu ne puisses fournir relatif à ta situation d'étudiant/enseignant.


----------



## Anouanou (16 Juin 2012)

D'accord, merci.  Donc en fait pratiquement tout le monde peut utiliser le store éducatif? (pas l'Apple campus)


----------



## sparo (16 Juin 2012)

AOC tt le monde aussi peu l'utiliser


----------



## David16 (16 Juin 2012)

Non , non attention ils peuvent te demander la preuve comme une carte étudiant...chose qu il m'est arrivé lors de l'achat de mon 15" la semaine derniére ! Et d'ailleurs ils peuvent le demander aprés l'achat de la bécane ! Donc attention ça serait trop facile sinon


----------



## Anouanou (16 Juin 2012)

Une carte étudiant ça va encore, mon père en à une. Sinon, connaîtriez vous le moyen d'insérer un code au moment de payer?C'est un code TVA


----------



## David16 (17 Juin 2012)

Il ne faut pas de code apparament ! Il faut juste envoyer des photocopies par mail de ce qu'ils vont te demander ! Moi je passe par le contact télèphonique ....


----------



## Nyrvan (17 Juin 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Une carte étudiant ça va encore, mon père en à une. Sinon, connaîtriez vous le moyen d'insérer un code au moment de payer?C'est un code TVA



Étudiant plus déduction de TVA ? Faudra être doué pour expliquer cela à apple.


----------



## Anouanou (17 Juin 2012)

Merci David, tu aurais plus d'infos stp? Un lien ou autre me serais bien utile   Oui déjà que ce matin j'ai appelé Apple et c'était limité si la personne en face comprenait ce que je disais alors...  Ou encore choisir, parce que la déduction de TVA permet une économie plus importante que le tarif étudiant.


----------



## David16 (17 Juin 2012)

Non mais attends , je t'ai jamais parlé de TVA !? Moi c est juste par apport à mon vécu par apport au tarif étudiants ! Tout ça est d'ailleurs marqué sur le store éducation ...


----------



## Anouanou (17 Juin 2012)

Ah, d'accord, merci. Oui j'avais compris autre chose.  Personne ne sait comment supprimer la TVA?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Ah, d'accord, merci. Oui j'avais compris autre chose.  Personne ne sait comment supprimer la TVA?



Tiens ... ça sent l'envie d'éviter de payer les taxes et impôts


----------



## Anouanou (17 Juin 2012)

La TVA sur un Mac c'est quand même plus de 500 sur un haut de gamme.  Mais bon, si il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen je l'acheterais comme un bon citoyen.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> La TVA sur un Mac c'est quand même plus de 500 sur un haut de gamme.  Mais bon, si il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen je l'acheterais comme un bon citoyen.



qui essaye quand même de se défiler :love:


----------



## edd72 (17 Juin 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> La TVA sur un Mac c'est quand même plus de 500 sur un haut de gamme.  Mais bon, si il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen je l'acheterais comme un bon citoyen.



Comme tout citoyen français, tu paies la TVA. 
Si tu es étranger de passage, tu peux faire détaxer ton produit pour payer les taxes en vigueur dans ton pays.
Si tu es une société, tu peux récupérer la TVA.

Après tu peux acheter à l'étranger et ne pas faire de déclaration à la douane. Mais comme toute pratique illégale, nous n'inciterons pas ce genre de choses et tu assumes.
(et avec ce genre de mentalité, nous roulerions sur des chemins de terre et la moitié du pays n'aurait pas l'eau courante...)


----------



## Anouanou (17 Juin 2012)

Oui, mais pour les codes TVA Habituellement sur mes achats en ligne je les utilise après pourquoi faire des codes si ce n'est pour ne pas les utiliser.  ((tape identifiant TVA sur Google tu trouveras les codes européens sur un site du gouvernement))


----------



## hitsu (17 Juin 2012)

Grâce à mon père qui a une société je récupère la TVA et grâce à ma soeur qui est en école supérieur j'ai droit à une remise de 12%.
Du coup au lieu de payer mon MBA 1350 euros je vais le payer 955 euros.


----------



## Anouanou (17 Juin 2012)

Mon père aussi possède une société, quelles sont les démarches à suivre pour être remboursés?


----------



## edd72 (17 Juin 2012)

Il faut juste qu'il déclare le matériel acheté en tant qu'immobilisation pour la société (donc l'ordi va rentrer dans le patrimoine de l'entreprise, la TVA pourra être déduite auprès du fournisseur et la machine sera amortissable au niveau de la compta de l'entreprise).


----------



## Anouanou (17 Juin 2012)

Encore merci !


----------



## mobile (18 Juin 2012)

Et après on s'étonne que l'économie aille mal...

Je souhaite à ton père de ne pas être contrôler par les impôts si tu rentres dans ces combines, car quand il achète pour sa société, c'est justement Pour sa société, et pas pour sa famille.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2012)

mobile a dit:


> Et après on s'étonne que l'économie aille mal...
> 
> Je souhaite à ton père de ne pas être contrôler par les impôts si tu rentres dans ces combines, car quand il achète pour sa société, c'est justement Pour sa société, et pas pour sa famille.



A moins que le papa déclare son fils comme stagiaire de l'entreprise, avec une mission précise. Rétribué s'entend, déclaré de surcroit.

Là c'est aider à l'évasion fiscale légère ... :love:


----------



## Anouanou (18 Juin 2012)

Ou achète le Mac a son nom.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Juin 2012)

Récupération de TVA et achat en tant qu'étudiant ... dans le permier cas pour déduite la TVA le matériel doit être acheté par l'entreprise et sera la propriété de l'entreprise... dans le second cas tu achètes en tant qu'étudiant.

Plutôt que de chercher à économiser 100 , il faut aussi prendre conscience des risques que ce type d'agissement fait peser sur le chef d'entreprise :
- fraude à la TVA
- détournement et Abus de Biens Sociaux
...

tout cela pour un gain qui reste faible...

Une TPE ou une PME peut être mise en danger par de tels agissements en cas de contrôle, et c'est au mieux irresponsable.


----------



## Anouanou (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai dit chosir entre l'un ou l'autre. De toute façon, je le prendrais en tant qu'étudiant.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Juin 2012)

Et comme l'a dit Edd, avec des gens comme vous, on roulerait encore sur des chemins de terre.

La déduction de la TVA doit servir au développement et à la croissance des entreprises française. Pas à faire des soldes pour les particuliers.
Aussi, les réductions étudiantes servent aux... étudiants... pour un achat à moindre coût afin de poursuivre leurs études dans de bonnes conditions.

En gros, faire ce que vous faites c'est de la *fraude.*

C'est plus clair ?


----------



## Anouanou (18 Juin 2012)

Si je suis étudiant et que je prends le tarif etudiant c'est aussi de la fraude? ...


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Juin 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Une carte étudiant ça va encore, mon père en à une.



Tu es ton père ?

:sleep:



Enfin bref. De toutes façons, personne ne pourra t'empêcher de faire ce que tu as envie de faire. Mais ne comptez pas sur les lecteurs de MacGé pour vous encourager là dedans...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Si je suis étudiant et que je prends le tarif etudiant c'est aussi de la fraude? ...



Non, ça c'est légal ...


----------



## Nyrvan (18 Juin 2012)

Le problème est plus large que cela. Beaucoup de gens essaient d'avoir les prix éducations pour économiser quelques euros mais à force cela ne fait que pénaliser ceux qui en ont vraiment le droit (et le besoin)... les étudiants.

Apple reste l'une des dernières entreprises à faire ce genre de geste (quoi que les plans tarifaires AOC contiennent, me semble-t-il, une subvention de l'Institution participant au programme) et c'est bien regrettable. Mais cela s'explique par le grand nombre de gens qui tentent de contourner les prix et qui s'en font une fierté de le faire et de l'exprimer à qui veut bien l'entendre.

Alors le coup de vouloir les prix étudiants plus l'exonération de TVA...


----------



## David16 (19 Juin 2012)

En même temps vu la conversion de l'euro par apport au dollars selon apple . C'est un peu normal que les gens éssaient de gratter un max !


----------



## edd72 (19 Juin 2012)

Ce n'est pas un problème de conversion.

Les prix US sont hors taxe (après on ajoute la taxation relative à l'état dans lequel on vit).
En France, on a la TVA, la taxe sur les moyens de stockage, l'eco participation...

Faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi.


----------



## David16 (19 Juin 2012)

Tu as qu'a dire que l'on a les mêmes taxe aux État unis et en france tant qu'on y est !


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Juin 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Tu as qu'a dire que l'on a les mêmes taxe aux État unis et en france tant qu'on y est !



Sais-tu au moins de quoi tu parles ?

A partir du moment où les devises n'ont pas le même cours, tu ne peux pas comparer, ni les prix, ni les taxes.

Ensuite, si tu veux faire un achat aux US ou au Canada en toute légalité, alors tu prends le prix en $, tu le convertis en  et tu rajoutes 19,6%.
Et là oh magie, tu as le même prix qu'en ... amazing :sleep:

Et puis même si tu fais le rapport exact, les taxes aux US sont d'environ 10% (un peu moins admettons), donc 1149HT = 1263$ TTC = 1005... donc la marge n'est vraiment pas énorme entre USA et France.

Au final, aborder une éventuelle rancoeur parce que les prix en  sont plus chers qu'en $ pour justifier de la fraude c'est...


----------



## David16 (19 Juin 2012)

Comment justifier la fraude ?! Je comprends trés bien la position du posteur du topic qui cherche à gratter quelques euros ! Les produits mac ne sont pas juste déstiné aux personnes qui ont les moyens de ne pas faire leurs comptes pour l'achat d'une bécane à ce prix !!!   Comme le fait de ce faire tapper sur les doigts car il veut profiter du tarif éducation par apport à son paternel ( chose autorisée dans les closes d apple d'ailleurs ) ... En france un sous et un sous ! Et je concois largement le fait d'éssayer de payer le moins possible . Si moi même je n'avais pas eu le tarif étudiant de dispo par apport à mon frére , je n'aurais certainement pas la bécane ou les options dont je dispose .... C'est incroyable ça , même nos plus haut dirigeants grattes ou font des combines ! Pourquoi n'auruons nous pas le droit d'éssayer de payer le moins possible !   Bred tout ça n'est qu'un autre sujet pour la parenthése


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Juin 2012)

Je comprends tout à fait, chacun cherche à faire des économies là où il peut.

En revanche, le fait est que récupérer la TVA en faisant passer un achat perso sur le compte d'une entreprise, ça reste de la fraude, tout comme faire un achat perso avec la carte d'étudiant de quelqu'un d'autre.

Et le vrai "problème" est que sur ce forum, la fraude n'est pas encouragée, bien au contraire.
Donc il était, il me semble, bon de rappeler que ceci reste de la fraude et que nous ne pouvons pas, respectant la charte de MacGénération, donner des conseils à ce sujet.

Point.


----------



## David16 (19 Juin 2012)

En même temps , je ne rentre pas dans le débat de l'entreprise bien que .... Aprés acheter sur le store éducation avec la carte d'un autre . Si il est de la famille cela ne pose pas de problême ! Comme lors de l'achat de mon premier mac pour mon beau pére . Il a profité du tarif éducation et ca à était validé par apple sans soucie , avec leur accord ...


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Juin 2012)

Alors admettons 

Mais il n'empêche (oui j'suis têtu) que l'histoire de la déduction de la TVA ne rentre pas dans un cadre légal...


----------



## David16 (19 Juin 2012)

Ainsi soit- il


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2012)

Amen  et basta


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Amen



Arf j'allais le dire


----------

